

Ask HN: Porn Company wants me to sign a release form for Pic. - captaincrunch

I work in the administration department for a pornography department, and they had a recent break in.  They are asking us to take a picture of us, and want us to sign a form (the one below).  As a porn company, should I be worried about what they are asking me to sign below?  The picture will only likely be a head shot.  A normal person would go to a lawyer, however, I have kids, and don't have the money for one.  Anyhow, here is the form.<p>---<p>PHOTO CONSENT FORM AND RELEASE<p>I, __________________________ hereby give [COMPANY NAME] and all applicable affiliated entities, legal representatives, successors, assigns, employees, officers and directors, the EXCLUSIVE, irrevocable right to collect and use a picture, portrait, digital image or photograph of me (collectively the "photograph(s)") for [COMPANY NAME] internal use and for security and management purposes only.  I waive any right to inspect or approve the photograph(s) and I agree that [COMPANY NAME] owns the Copyright in these photographs.  I expressly release [COMPANY NAME], together with all respective parent, subsidiary, affiliated or associated corporations, directors, officers, employees, and agents together with all representatives, successors and assigns, jointly and severally, from any and all actions, causes of action, complaints, claims, demands, torts, contracts and covenants, whether express or implied, to any entitlements under any statute, costs, interest loss of injury of every nature or kind whatsoever, and without limiting the generality of the foregoing, in any way arising from the collection, use, and disclosure of the photograph(s).  I am of full legal age and competent to sign this release and agree that it shall be binding on me.  I have fully read this release and understand its contents.<p>SIGN...
======
sophacles
By all means get them to be moe specific! I had this float through my head:

Fade in: _Boom zoom over a bedroom set. Cameramen etc are doing their thing.
Robed actors are chilling, laughing in the background. Entering stage left_
REP (modestly dressed middle aged woman, dark business suit, style to evoke
sara palin) _carrying folder of important looking papers._

Cut to camera 1: _REP looks up, smiles_

REP: Hi, I'm here to tell you about the hard working people of hte adult film
industry. Sure you know about the actors.

 _cut to camera 2 on the actors chilling, laughing_

REP (in voiceover): And all of thier hard work

 _cut to close up face shots of actors during hardcore scenes.. montage_

REP (still in voiceover): These men and women are people, who deserve your
respect. Perhaps even your envy, who wouldn't want to be intimately involved
with such beautiful people!

 _end montage, cut to camera 1_

REP: I know however, that lifestyle maynot be for everyone. It is a bit icky,
gross even. I am instead talking about different people. The people in the
back office. These are the men and women who keep the servers up, and manage
sales. They are normal folks, just like you. They are the lifeblood of the
internet.

 _begin montage of faces of smiling regular employees. Include first name and
vague job description/dept_

REP (in voiceover): When you try to look at porn at 2am, do you know who is
making it stream at peak hours? Howabout when your credit card is discreetly
billed to a non-descript entity? Yep thats Debby, she is our "Cheif fake
company expert". And don't forget larry, who spends half the year away from
his wife and kids, in the cold russian winter, just to wrangle russian cam
girls.

* Cut back to camera 1*

REP: Yes folks, the Adult industry in america is more than just sticky booths
and shady old men. We aren't just coked up beautiful people who couldnt make
it as real actors. We are normal people just like you. Next time you talk to
bob the accountant at the block party, try and remember if you know his
company -- he may be working at an adult store.

 _cut to bumper... brought to you by the national porn council_

END

Im just saying: captaincrunch-- dont end up in that montage, particularly if
there is a PTA at your kids school.

------
humbledrone
IANAL, but, this line does not seem very vague to me: "for [COMPANY NAME]
internal use and for security and management purposes only." I guess you might
question the definition of "internal" in this context, but I can't see any way
for them to twist "internal" into "you're in a porno now."

Still, I must admit that I don't know why they need to you sign a consent form
just to take a picture of you...

------
ra
Well, I wouldn't sign it.

You could ask them to add more specific wording about why they want the photo,
and what they want use it for.

